# Cat bite sent me to Urgent Care tonight!



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

It's all my fault too. I tried to give my very skittish cat a bath. She kept jumping out so I thought it would be an excellent idea to try and scruff her, nope. She whipped around when I scruffed her and dug a tooth in me.

I only got 1 puncture wound but it was deep, and I read about how quickly cat bites can become infected so I didn't want to chance it.

Had to get a tetanus shot and be put on antibiotics for 10 days. Oh the joy!

So how was your day? :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just curious, why were you giving her a bath?


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Just curious, why were you giving her a bath?


Because I'm dumb. I just wanted to clean her. My other cat tolerates baths and I was trying to get her to tolerate it also. Lesson learned. I was stupid. Never again!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, I needed the laugh! I was asking because I wouldn't DARE try that with any of my girls unless they spent the day at a grease-spa. Probably not even then, I know the world's best groomer.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Thanks, I needed the laugh! I was asking because I wouldn't DARE try that with any of my girls unless they spent the day at a grease-spa. Probably not even then, I know the world's best groomer.


I got my other cat to warm up to bathing. At first he didn't like it but now he tolerates it. He used to fight me also and be terrified. He would NEVER EVER bite me or scratch me trying to harm me though.

I was trying to teach my female cat to be like him, to tolerate it, but no, it's just not for her. Never has she ever bitten me like this or acted aggressive like this  She was terrified. I'm so bad!

Anyways I learned my lesson. No more cat baths!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha hated baths as well....but she LOVED when I took a face cloth, dampened with slightly warmer than room temperature water, and "pet" her with it. It was a good compromise for a cat that would be more likely to kiss a strange dog than tolerate a bath!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Mocha hated baths as well....but she LOVED when I took a face cloth, dampened with slightly warmer than room temperature water, and "pet" her with it. It was a good compromise for a cat that would be more likely to kiss a strange dog than tolerate a bath!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



This cat won't even tolerate a damp rag. Won't tolerate being held, or restrained. I don't know WHAT I was thinking. Oh wait, I WASN'T thinking lol.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh god. Why did I Google my predicament and start reading horror stories?

Do you guys think I will be okay?

I got bit around 8pm, was in the urgent care an hour later, got a tetanus shot but I didn't get to take any antibiotic until 1am.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You did what I should have done when I got bit!! 
With the tetanus shot and antibiotics you should be fine!
Just keep an eye on it for redness and swelling-that gets worse not better and get yourself back to the Doc's if you see that asap!
In the meantime, soaking it in very warm epsom salts water will make it feel better!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> You did what I should have done when I got bit!!
> With the tetanus shot and antibiotics you should be fine!
> Just keep an eye on it for redness and swelling-that gets worse not better and get yourself back to the Doc's if you see that asap!
> In the meantime, soaking it in very warm epsom salts water will make it feel better!


Thanks for the advice.

What's your cat bite story?


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

OH ALSO, another person was in urgent care the same time as me for a cat bite! LOL


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There's a whole thread about our cat bite stories! Just do the 'Search' for cat bites! I'm sure you'll find it!! 
Not sure if it would make for a good bedtime thread tho'!!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> There's a whole thread about our cat bite stories! Just do the 'Search' for cat bites! I'm sure you'll find it!!
> Not sure if it would make for a good bedtime thread tho'!!


Oh god an entire thread x_x lol

Owned cats my entire life, never once got bit like this. This is a first!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Auroraei said:


> Do you guys think I will be okay?
> 
> I got bit around 8pm, was in the urgent care an hour later, got a tetanus shot but I didn't get to take any antibiotic until 1am.


You'll probably lose your arm. But, hey, you have another! :grin:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You did the right thing by going to emergency but it's going to hurt like the dickens for about a week+. If your arm starts to swell and get extremely, I mean EXTREMELY sore then go back. I was on a morphine drip for a week because of a cat bite but I had 3 deep puncture wounds in my wrist. The memo has gone out in the cat world about biting their favorite people. BEWARE ALL!!!

Now the cat pee fixations will set in. It's a pattern.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> *He used to fight me also and be terrified*. He would NEVER EVER bite me or scratch me trying to harm me though.


I'm glad you learned your lesson. There is nothing that would make me put my cat in a position to be terrified just to 'get them used to' something like bathing. My 16 yr. old cat that I just lost never once had a bath in his life - it just isn't necessary. And if it was necessary for some strange reason, I'd do like Marie suggested - take them to a groomer.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with Heather! Even Bagheera at the shelter who came in looking like he rolled around in a dust bowl didn't get a bath. I used kitty wipes on him (available from Petsmart or other pet supply store), and he just loved it! A week later he is sleek and beautiful - just as nature intended! Paws crossed all that he gets adopted today!!!!!! 


View attachment 44665


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm on the other side of this fence, sorry folks. lol

I bathed Torri regularly until the past 2 years. She got about a bath a month, she didn't like it, but she also didn't hate it.

Doran and Muffin will also both tolerate baths. The key is to start when they're young, NOT with an adult cat!

Here's my justification: how many people come here every month with a sick or elderly cat that can't clean themselves anymore? Cats are so fastidious that those poor kitties must absolutely HATE being filthy. If they've never been taught that baths are ok the only options you have are super stressful (going to a groomer is very stressful for a cat who isn't used to it, btw) or risky for their health (having the anesthetized for a quick shave).

With a cat who was taught that baths are ok all you have to do is plunk them in the tub. Minimal stress, clean happy kitty. Done.

I get why people say "I'll never bath my cat." and I understand not starting with an adult you've adopted...but if I ever get kittens again they will learn baths won't kill them for my peace of mind and their well-being later in their lives.

All that being said - I don't bathe Jitzu. I got her as an adult, and it's just not going to happen. Guess which cat has needed baths most regularly during illnesses? Yeah, that one. :/ It hasn't happened because I value my extremities, but seeing her so filthy and miserable and knowing she can't do anything about it and HATES being dirty more than anything has only made me feel more sure about my stance on kitten-bathing.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> I'm glad you learned your lesson. There is nothing that would make me put my cat in a position to be terrified just to 'get them used to' something like bathing. My 16 yr. old cat that I just lost never once had a bath in his life - it just isn't necessary. And if it was necessary for some strange reason, I'd do like Marie suggested - take them to a groomer.


To be clear, I didn't bathe him for the fun of it. When I first got my male cat he had bad diarrhea, it would go down his legs and everywhere. I didn't really have a choice. A rag just wouldn't cut it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

putting my lunch back in the fridge......


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

LMAO!!! So sorry! :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think that everyone has overlooked the most important question in this thread....

Has the cat seen the vet to be sure she didn't pick up any infections or nasties when she bit you?



:yellbounce:jump::crazy



8-O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good point. Are you up to date on your vaccinations? Have you been in any fights recently?


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, I did get bit by a toddler with rabies last week....but I feel f--OH GOD, WHAT'S HAPPENING *foams at the mouth*.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

In Nebraska, all cases of bites by pet animals require 10-day quarantine of the animal, regardless of vax status. Fortunately, if the owner can provide proof of vaccination, then the quarantine can take place in the owner's home.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> In Nebraska, all cases of bites by pet animals require 10-day quarantine of the animal, regardless of vax status. Fortunately, if the owner can provide proof of vaccination, then the quarantine can take place in the owner's home.


Wow nuts. The doctor told me to keep Luna in a room for 10 days and monitor. But honestly, she's a vaccinated indoor cat. She doesn't have rabies. I thought it was overkill so I'm not doing it. I provoked the bite


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

It's so sore today! Like a lot more sore than last night. I can't even put pressure on it. It's not pussing and it's not swollen or overly red, but still! I'm a huge worry wart.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Seriously, soak it in as hot of water as you can stand! A big mixing bowl works well, add 1/2 cup epsoms salt AND soak for 10 to 15 minutes at a time! It will help!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Auroraei said:


> It's so sore today! Like a lot more sore than last night. I can't even put pressure on it. It's not pussing and it's not swollen or overly red, but still! I'm a huge worry wart.


Hate to say told ya so. :deal I know it hurts like the dickens but watch for swelling and redness. Morphine drips sound pretty darn good when that starts. :crying


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I would've never thought that a tiny puncture wound would hurt this bad. Seriously, it looks like I was jabbed with a pencil tip. I took some ibuprofen and it's helping. Also my stomach feels like crap because of the antibiotics. WAHHHH! lol


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch sent me to the hoapital once too. Tiniest little puncture when he stole a dog treat from my hand and got my finger too. I didn't thino much of it... 12 hours I was in the hospital on IV antibiotics. I have been bit by a feral puppy off the reserve. .. had 6 deep punctures from needle sharp teeth. I was camping (this was the year I forgot my first aid kit) so I just rinsed it with cold water. It barely even hurt... ont little cat puncture from a friendly, vaccinated, indoor kitty and I'm in the hospital. .. go figure! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Seriously, soak it in as hot of water as you can stand! A big mixing bowl works well, add 1/2 cup epsoms salt AND soak for 10 to 15 minutes at a time! It will help!


this is off topic, kind of. i'm prone to developing cellulitis, had it 5 times in my life. my aunt who is a retired doctor told me to soak any suspicious type wounds i get in hot as i can stand it water (or place a towel soaked in hot as i can stand it water over the wound) for 5 minutes many times a day for 2 or 3 days, as this can prevent the cellulitis from developing. it's been 4 or 5 years since i've developed cellulitis, and i do a lot of outdoors work and gardening from spring through fall -- getting many cuts, scrapes, etc.

what you're saying is definitely something that will help. one thing i've noticed is that for the first several soakings the wound can actually look a bit worse, though the pain is reduced. after those first several soakings the wound starts to look better too. well, at least that's what seems to happen with my wounds.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I'm thinking I've been pretty darn lucky. Both cats have bit me hard and left deep punctures and I've never had any sort of infection from them and no swelling.

Tenderness for a few days and it healed right up...

Im feeling for you, if it's still bad tomorrow I'd suggest seeing your regular Dr.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Im feeling for you, if it's still bad tomorrow I'd suggest seeing your regular Dr.


Naw it's not bad, I'm just a whiny baby lol. At the urgent care they told me to come back in 2 days for a follow up. Is that necessary? Seems weird to go to urgent care for a follow up. They didn't even schedule it or say what time, just said to come.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Do the follow up to be on the safe side!! 
Doc's know what to look for!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I got bit by Muffin years ago when he was just under a year old. I'd taken him out for a walk and we met a big friendly yellow lab...who was off leash. Muffin freaked right out and chomped me when I was trying to lift him out of the way.

I almost had to skip my vacation that year, which would have meant not going to a friends wedding, since I almost wasn't allowed to get on a plane. We went to the ER the day I got bit, and then again the day before I left for vacation. Luckily the dr was really nice and told me to continue keeping a close eye on it. It was borderline, but luckily didn't get any worse and I didn't have to be hospitalized.

Cat bites are nasty.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Wow, I'm thinking I've been pretty darn lucky. Both cats have bit me hard and left deep punctures and I've never had any sort of infection from them and no swelling.
> 
> Tenderness for a few days and it healed right up...
> 
> Im feeling for you, if it's still bad tomorrow I'd suggest seeing your regular Dr.


I'm with this 100%.

Over many years with cats and more bites and scratches than I care to remember, I have never had a bad infection but if I thought it was turning bad, I would go to my own doctor.

Over here, it is practically unknown for anyone to go to an A & E department after a cat injury - just a difference in cultures - but it is common sense to keep an eye on any puncture injury.

Unless you are very unlucky - and obviously some people are from posts I've read on here - you will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Arianwen said:


> Over here, it is practically unknown for anyone to go to an A & E department after a cat injury - just a difference in cultures - but it is common sense to keep an eye on any puncture injury.


Yeah I did feel kind of silly going there for a small puncture wound, but I've heard numerous times that cats have the dirtiest mouths of any animal and 80% of the time cause infection if you're bitten 
:?: I read if you wait and try to watch it, you'll probably end up in the hospital on an IV for waiting so I didn't want to chance it.

That darn tetanus shot hurts even worse today! I forgot how much these hurt. The puncture doesn't hurt as much now.


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

Yikes! Hope you're ok. Better to be safe than sorry IMO when it comes to a punctured bite!

Years ago (On Mothers Day of all days!) my mom was attacked by my cousins cat. She brought over our new puppy for everyone to see. The cat had kittens in the house and came full force out of the door (She was right outside of the doorway) and went CRAZY attacking her and the dog. (Who was in her arms the whole time) She jumped in the car and the cat continued trying to attack! It was nuts! She went to the ER and they said it was the worse domestic cat attack they had ever seen! Thankfully she came out ok with some meds but she still has battle scars. Heh!


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

I saw someone mention hot salt soaks. These are fantastic! I had staph on my foot that meds wouldn't touch. It was getting down to the bone (Sorry for graphic details!!) and I started doing salt soaks as hot as I could stand it. It started to heal after the FIRST soak! Within a week it was completely healed. Firm believer in these things!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I will definitely be doing those hot salt soaks. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I do have a concern though, maybe one of you guys can help me. 

I fiddled with the color on these pics so the spot looks a little redder than it does in person.

The puncture itself is a little sore when I apply pressure, but what's REALLY sore is the area I circled on my arm. Like simply moving the skin with my fingers makes this weird soreness/tightness feeling go up all the way to my thumb, even if I lightly brush it against something.

What could this be? I didn't get bit there. I have a little scratch but it's not deep at all.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure - maybe a bruise developing from the jaws on your arm?? Maybe that is why it's sore? I feel for you. I got bit and ended up in the hospital. They were even discussing amputation at one point because they could not get the infection under control. Not fun. Yours should start feeling better in a few days, meanwhile keep medicated for pain and do NOT cut short the antibiotics - even if you have no pain. Take every drop of the meds for infection!!


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

hi! 
I got a bite on my foot. I forgot about it, until, days later it turned red, swollen and itchy, redness wrapping around the entire top of my foot. It was a large area. I ended up in the emergency room.
Turned out to be a bad infection. By the time I got to the ER, the puncture had healed over. They had to do a culture of it--lancing my skin. I was given IV antibiotics and sent home with a prescription for a very strong one to take for 7 days.
A few days later the culture was back. They had to call me and prescribe another stronger antibiotic. The culture came back as MRSA! I guess this is common in cats...I also work in a hospital and take the train to work, so who knows where I caught it from. I had the cat cultured and he came back positive also. Who infected who, we do not know. 
This was 3 months after I adopted Artie...he was owned by and elderly couple so who knows.
Now I wash scratches, bites immediately. I wipe down with peroxide and put bacitracin on them..
I do not take any chances...:cat3

My suggestion would be: if it bothers you go back to the doctor...the redness does look concerning to me...that is how mine started


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

You can also circle the red borders with a pen, that way if it is expanding in size you can see,...
Get thee to a doctor for a recheck, please


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just checking in to see if Auroraei is still alive.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Just checking in to see if Auroraei is still alive.


Oh! That made me think about the guy who lived in a studio apartment with a herd of full grown Komodo Dragons (no cages, just roamed the apartment). 

The cops had to break in because work hadn't seen him in FIVE days... and well... you can imagine the rest.

I had a LONG talk with the boys about not eating me if something should happen to me.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

MowMow said:


> I had a LONG talk with the boys about not eating me if something should happen to me.


Lol, likely they wanted a disclaimer inserted depending on *exactly* how many meals they were potentially going to miss. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls already have the spices picked out they'll sprinkle me with should I die. Or pass out. Or sleep in too long.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL - fancy a few bonito flakes to make you more appetizing do they? :grin:


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

If I die unexpectedly I accept the fact that in the absence of food they will eat me. Many years ago, I was in charge of a major heritage site. On one occasion we had police people in because of a royal visit (the person involved in the security for this had been often in charge of Princess Di - didn't like her as a person but thought she was a wonderful mother - all of which is irrelevant). He mentioned how, earlier in his career, he had broken into a house and found a dead body that had been partly eaten by a pet cat - the police killed the cat. I was horrified. As far as I am concerned, we would all do things to survive that would not be "socially acceptable".


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Heather72754 said:


> LOL - fancy a few bonito flakes to make you more appetizing do they? :grin:


 
Cleo would munch on me with *no* spices. The bratz are a bit more particular. Cali would be so excited to be able to groom my hair without me stopping her!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Cleo would munch on me with *no* spices. The bratz are a bit more particular. Cali would be so excited to be able to groom my hair without me stopping her!


I have a horse who grooms my hair on every possible occasion!! LOL.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Just checking in to see if Auroraei is still alive.


No, I died, R.I.P. LOL Just kidding. I'm fine!

It hurts a little less today.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whew! Good sign! Hopefully it will hurt a little less every day.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

It's still a little red at the puncture site, but it doesn't appear to be growing or anything.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> If I die unexpectedly I accept the fact that in the absence of food they will eat me. Many years ago, I was in charge of a major heritage site. On one occasion we had police people in because of a royal visit (the person involved in the security for this had been often in charge of Princess Di - didn't like her as a person but thought she was a wonderful mother - all of which is irrelevant). He mentioned how, earlier in his career, he had broken into a house and found a dead body that had been partly eaten by a pet cat - the police killed the cat. I was horrified. As far as I am concerned, we would all do things to survive that would not be "socially acceptable".


Sorry, but I have to add, as my sister just said, how is that different to the Donner Party or people who have survived by eating other plane crash victims? Why should we expect higher moral standards of cats than we do of ourselves? This is a situation of survival and we are ALL plugged into that gene.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Geesh, people, lighten up.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Auroraei said:


> It's still a little red at the puncture site, but it doesn't appear to be growing or anything.


Ok well, you have exactly 3 weeks until the full moon. On 2/15 let us know if you spent the night before grooming yourself with your tongue, scratching the furniture, or chasing around cat toys.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We don't even _want_ to know your bathroom habits after the full moon. :shock:


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> It's still a little red at the puncture site, but it doesn't appear to be growing or anything.


That sounds good - red around a puncture site is totally normal!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

marie73 said:


> We don't even _want_ to know your bathroom habits after the full moon. :shock:


...but you'd better NOT pee in the corners of that box missy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She probably *would* turn out to be a high-peeing cat.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

marie73 said:


> She probably *would* turn out to be a high-peeing cat.


The thing is, neither of my cats are high pee-ers, they just dig in the corners until it's way at the bottom and squat and pee. Just my luck! Well at least they use the litter box at all :lol:


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Went to do a follow up even though I didn't want it/need it. I was driving by the place randomly and decided to stop in. They said everything is normal and looks good. So that's the end of that story!


----------

